# painting plastic light covers



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

is it possible to spray paint a black tail light cover made of plastic? I was wondering if there is paint to make it have a chrome like look.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chrome eh? Probalby actully would work i fyou got the tint film and put over it. I'm sure pete will post the link up soon enough.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Chrome?









...









*sigh*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ampedxpinoy said:


> is it possible to spray paint a black tail light cover made of plastic? I was wondering if there is paint to make it have a chrome like look.


it is possible and you can make it chrome.. check out page 5 of my car domain site to see how you can get plastic chromed.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd just put some light mirror tint on it. That way it will still be red but have a metallic sheen, and the lamps will shine though (though probably dimmer).

Seth


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

not the actual tail light. it would be a cover. a slotted plastic cover. kind of like how you put smoke colored covers on them, but they are black with slots instead. and I live in the NY area so does anybody know places that chrome anything here?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is hard to find a plastic chromer but i know a guy in garland tx that does wonderful work.. my hid shrouds are being chromed by him right now.


----------

